# cm9 rom



## tboltics? (Nov 16, 2011)

whats the updates on the cm9 anyone know as far as the thunderbolt side of it?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Have you ever heard of the only rule about Cyanogen Mod? Apparently not.

We don't have working ICS ROMs mostly because of the lack of a working RIL. Until someone makes one, no ICS ROM will have data.


----------



## tboltics? (Nov 16, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Have you ever heard of the only rule about Cyanogen Mod? Apparently not.
> 
> We don't have working ICS ROMs mostly because of the lack of a working RIL. Until someone makes one, no ICS ROM will have data.


 no shit im a dev I know about ril and how to build it so dont be an a'ss it was a question because there isnt a cm9 post in the tbolt section


----------



## Tsukemono (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't take it personally. It's the Internet. We don't want RootzWiki becoming xda either > _>

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

tboltics? said:


> no shit im a dev I know about ril and how to build it so dont be an a'ss it was a question because there isnt a cm9 post in the tbolt section


If you know all this why are you asking? I believe Twisted is using a lot of CM's work. But until there is a working RIL, CM won't even have a chance at being official.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I know twisted does alot with CM, so maybe his build will be kind of like the Tbolt's CM9, his build already have Cyanogen Settings in them

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I know twisted does alot with CM, so maybe his build will be kind of like the Tbolt's CM9, his build already have Cyanogen Settings in them
> 
> This post has been XOOMED here


It's as close as we'll get to CM9 unless it's official. He's using CMs source and just doing what he can to make it work on TB. Basically the same thing as all the unofficial CM7 ROMs.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> It's as close as we'll get to CM9 unless it's official. He's using CMs source and just doing what he can to make it work on TB. Basically the same thing as all the unofficial CM7 ROMs.


exactly, I was just thinking that his rom would be the Tbolt's CM9

This post has been XOOMED here


----------

